# Sub needed: Central Illinois ASAP



## Fatality (Jul 14, 2009)

Need a sub for upcoming snow. Give me a call 309-660-3027 if you are available. Thanks!


----------



## 1982atm (Dec 20, 2010)

whats your pay rate? im 3 hrs away an have 2 3/4 trucks with plows ready


----------



## Fatality (Jul 14, 2009)

call me 309-660-3027


----------



## 1982atm (Dec 20, 2010)

Fatality;1224004 said:


> call me 309-660-3027


shot ya a message on your phone well i sent ya a text message but thats prob not a cell #
i also called but got no answer my # is 317-340-7078


----------



## PopsWinterSnow (Feb 1, 2011)

*We are available*

We have up to 4 trucks and 8 drivers available for snow removal. We are willing to travel from Indianapolis with some type of guarentee that we will be able to work atleast 8-10 hours daily per truck/driver. Call me at 317-513-2077 or we can call you if you would like.

Thanks,
Pop's Winter Warriors Snow Removal
Deana Florence


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

Available. Call 715-412-0909


----------



## alsam116 (Jan 10, 2009)

*hope nobody else worked for this guy* we got stiffed


----------



## AJ 502 (Dec 31, 2010)

From the big Storm?


----------



## alsam116 (Jan 10, 2009)

yea the 1st of feb


----------

